
Show HN: Virtual Reality DOS - sonictruth2
https://github.com/sonictruth/vr-dos
======
bitwize
I know how to flesh this out into a game: Have the setting be a high school
computer lab, and have the player see how much Commander Keen or Prince of
Persia they can play without the teacher catching them.

~~~
themodelplumber
Funny. At my HS there was also a game where you'd hang out in the drafting lab
during lunch, and try to eat your lunch food while playing Wolfenstein 3D,
without the teacher noticing the food part.

Crumbs on the digitizer board were especially dangerous to your wellbeing.

~~~
dwmcqueen
Our "hidden" game was one called Conflict where you were Israel.

I managed to load it on the shared hardrive (20 Meg, I think).

~~~
themodelplumber
Is that this one?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict:_Middle_East_Politica...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict:_Middle_East_Political_Simulator)

Looks pretty intriguing!

~~~
dwmcqueen
Yep, that was it

------
gfodor
If you liked this, don't miss:
[http://assets.metacade.com/emulators/win311vr.html](http://assets.metacade.com/emulators/win311vr.html)

~~~
tommica
Oh damn, Janus VR is still ongoing - Once I tried to make an coding
environment with it, using browser based IDEs, but could not make anything
happen properly :/

------
willis936
I wonder if it's possible to exploit a bug to modify the simulation code from
the in-game terminal.

~~~
jmiskovic
I'm actually working on VR environment that is fully self-modifying. Currently
building code editor and hot-swapping environment. It uses Lua and LOVR engine
as a host.

It is a step away from a classic concept of engine/lib/framework, the stable
blackbox with API you call into. It's more like code environment you can
examine, extend and reload instantaneously, with some built-in safeguards for
reverting code errors. I'll make a ShowHN when I get to something substantial.

~~~
SonOfLilit
Getting strong Smalltalk vibes :-)

~~~
jmiskovic
I just ran into actual Smalltalk-in-VR project called PharoVRIDE. I wish I had
time and skills to recreate Smalltalk's VM images. I still haven't thought out
how persistence would work.

------
butz
Tried running "format c:". It didn't work. So much for reality part.

~~~
skissane
That's because it is running DOSBox not real DOS.

One could modify this to use a PC emulator like PCjs [1] and then run real DOS
under it, and then really format your virtual C drive. (FreeDOS or MS-DOS 2.x
could be run entirely legally; running newer versions of MS-DOS might not
technically be legal but I doubt Microsoft would do anything about it.)

[1] [https://www.pcjs.org/](https://www.pcjs.org/)

------
roosterdawn
Simple concept, but it hits me right in the nostalgia, presumably as intended.
Very well done.

------
karmakaze
My first thought is to package up the game hardware in a Compaq 386 style
case, complete with diskette drives that the VR-DOS emulator reads. Get a time
machine, take it back and have someone put on the headset and insert their
favourite software into the physical/virtual PC.

------
sonictruth2
Inspired by: [https://www.emuvr.net/](https://www.emuvr.net/)

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/465780/New_Retro_Arcade_N...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/465780/New_Retro_Arcade_Neon/)

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1178140/Pixel_Ripped_1995...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1178140/Pixel_Ripped_1995/)

------
ilaksh
I never actually got to the VR part because there has been no real
interest/participation with what I made so far, but as far as the 3D
environment (plus scripting) I made VSIM (vintagesimulator.com) which is a
little along these lines and the aim was to do VR eventually. But hardly
anyone ever used it so I moved on.

------
peterkelly
If they can get this running windows, we can have World of World of Warcraft,
as promoted by The Onion:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw8gE3lnpLQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw8gE3lnpLQ)

------
ngcazz
Now here’s a Dosbox I can use my iPad keyboard with!

(iDOS 2 doesn’t support the smart keyboard folio.)

------
insulanian
Norton Commander brings back memories. Started using it in DOS days and still
use two-column file managers to this day.

~~~
unixhero
Ah, Orthodox File Manager you mean surely.

~~~
unnouinceput
Total Commander ftw.

~~~
insulanian
It's the only software I miss on Mac :) Using "Commander One" on Mac, but it's
simply not on the same level.

While we're at it, what are people using as alternatives on Mac and Linux?

~~~
unnouinceput
You can make Double Commander on Mac. it's open source and you can compile it
for Mac. Double Commander is 99% same as Total Commander.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Commander](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Commander)

------
beshrkayali
Pretty cool! The room has no door though :)

~~~
DonHopkins
The Sims player is trying to kill you. Count your blessings they didn't put
you in the pool and remove the ladders.

------
unnouinceput
Ha! Soon games will have computers inside where you can program games in
those, that will have computers inside where you can program games in
those...ad infinitum.

I wonder if our Universe is not such a game actually.

~~~
grawprog
Soon?

[http://www.computercraft.info/forums2/index.php?/forum/35-ga...](http://www.computercraft.info/forums2/index.php?/forum/35-games/)

------
vissi
Wow, VR Commander Keen!

------
whywhywhywhy
See also EmuVR
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAqUos4MYmc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAqUos4MYmc)

------
jdlyga
What's next, 3D LOGO?

------
vaibhavthevedi
Oh my god. I never imagined this even in my dreams that something like this
can be made. I am a VR developer and I am really astounded by the effort you
would've put in this. Amazing job.

